# New owner to a craftsman 101.0743 and tons of tooling ( Bandwidth heavy warning )



## n3me51s (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all!!!

I just recently acquired a used but what looks to be in good shape Craftsman 12x36 lathe.  The model number is 101.0743.  I do not have any documentation on the lathe, but I from the looks of it, it was taken care of.  I'm not sure what motor originally came with the lathe, but it has what looks to be an older 1/4 horse motor made by Craftsman.  I picked the lathe up from an estate sale with a ton of tooling. I have yet to make the second trip to pick up the rest.  There are probably 75 to 100 different HSS cutters and many different attachments.  Pictures to follow.




I am completely new to using a lathe, and used my YouTube skills to research a few videos on the lathe and operations and was able to use the tool that was in the holder to produce what looks to be a decent cut.  I cleaned the ways just a bit using mild 000 steel wool and naptha.  I went ahead and picked up some Vectra No 2 by mobil and some SAE 20 by mobil as well.  I am lucky to say I have a McMaster Carr within an hours drive from me and they have everything I need. (Much cheaper than paying for shipping).  


The amount of tooling I was able to get with the lathe is well beyond my grasp, and how to use it...   Unbelievable.  Like I said I am completely new to operating a lathe and am incredibly excited to gain knowledge and information from this forum.  From what I can tell there are many of knowledgeable hobby machinists with tons of knowledge on the sort.  
Here are a few pictures of part of the tooling and micrometers, snap-bore gauges? and etc.  Many things I have no idea what they are, any information would help!!!  What I did notice is that much of the second half of the tooling and some of what I picked up seem to be for a mill, I wasn't as lucky to find a milling attachment for the lathe, or a mill for that matter. That would just add to the great find.  















































I only took pictures of a few of the things I bought.  There are about 8 more boxes full in my garage I haven't really gone through and about 30 more I have yet to pick up.  Hopefully I can learn from everyone how to use all this equipment!!!

Thanks for looking!
Casey


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 2, 2015)

Welcome and WOW! You did good! Lots of good tools, cutters, mikes etc.
Pierre


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 2, 2015)

Pierre,

Thanks!  

It's amazing at how much stuff came with this lathe.  Like I said, more than I know what to do with.  I have been sifting through the site and found quite a bit of good information so far.  I haven't even gone through everything yet.  Almost too much!!!  Yeah right, too much is never enough in my eyes!  

I can't wait to clean this baby up and learn how to adjust the gibs and properly set her up.  I have to search the forum for ancient instruction manuals on how to adjust everything.   It looks like it still has the original paint too!   little bit of rust, but nothing a little steel wool and WD40 can't handle!!!

Casey


----------



## Mondo (Jan 3, 2015)

That looks like a nice lathe!  
Covered in old oil, it's almost like being coated with cosmoline!   Looks as though a good bath in K1 and it's ready for work!  Yes?


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

From what I've heard about the history of the lathe, there was only one owner, purchased it new.  This gentleman took very good care of it. There are a few dings on the way, but doesn't seem to affect travel. I did notice when I ran it for 10 minutes to check for bearing issues that the bearing cup closest to the chuck uses oil near instantly. I filled the cup with SAE 20 and within 10 seconds it's gone.  Looks like I'll be needing to replace the bearing. Might as well tear the whole thing down and clean it. I would love to strip it down and paint it, but looks to be the original paint from the manufacture.


----------



## mecompco (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks great! You sure lucked out with all the tooling, etc. I'm still working on getting my 101.07383 (looks just like yours) working properly. I'm hoping I don't also have bearing issues. Keep us posted.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 3, 2015)

Epic find with all that tooling, pity they all don't come like that!



n3me51s said:


> I did notice when I ran it for 10 minutes to check for bearing issues that the bearing cup closest to the chuck uses oil near instantly.



Looks like you have Timken roller bearing, unlike the Babbitt type it's quite normal for the oil to run through like that, it lubes the bearing on the way down then lays in the dust shields for a while before leaking out. So you're in effect giving it a mini oil change with every cupful, putting a piece of felt in the cup slows it down a bit which gives you more confidence that it's lubed OK.  

Bernard


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 3, 2015)

As long as you lube at the start and every once and a while during use the bearings will be fine. You do not want to have the bearings flooded, as this will not help things.
Pierre


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

mecompco said:


> Looks great! You sure lucked out with all the tooling, etc. I'm still working on getting my 101.07383 (looks just like yours) working properly. I'm hoping I don't also have bearing issues. Keep us posted.
> 
> Regards,
> Michael


I'm Ignorant to the differences... haven't gotten too deep into research on the fun and amazing antique machines!  I haven't decided if I'm going to tear it town yet, but will check when i have to pull the spindle to put in the proper belt. I looked at those link belts, but feel a good set of new rubber v-belts should last at least until I decide to upgrade to a craftsman with a qcgb.  I will definitely keep you posted

Casey


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

pdentrem said:


> As long as you lube at the start and every once and a while during use the bearings will be fine. You do not want to have the bearings flooded, as this will not help things.
> Pierre


I do fill the cups right before use and I would say again every 30 minutes... hope that's enough. The casting surrounding the bearings doesn't seem to get hot at all, so far so good.


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

Dranreb said:


> Epic find with all that tooling, pity they all don't come like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding!  Amazing, the amount of tooling! More and more every box I open! 

Thanks for the info on the bearings, makes me feel much better about the lathe. I will most likely pull the spindle in the next week and take a look. As for now I have some thicker green felt I'm going to cut a circle and pop in there. Thanks again!

Casey


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 3, 2015)

n3me51s said:


> I will most likely pull the spindle in the next week and take a look. As for now I have some thicker green felt I'm going to cut a circle and pop in there. Thanks again!
> 
> Casey



If the belt is OK and the bearings are quiet it may be best to run it as is for a while, pulling the spindle isn't as simple as it would seem, there is a tricky to remove/re-fit Woodruff key in the bull gear and sometimes doubled up grub screws in the step pulley, the Zamak parts can damage easily.

Then you have to reset the pre-load which is simple to do in theory but sometimes it takes a bit of fiddling to get things the same as they were.

Bernard


----------



## Round in circles (Jan 3, 2015)

Casey ,   Whatever you do don't start pulling the lathe apart .  Ever heard of , "A little knowledge is dangerous  " occasionally . Lathes are like that.   If as you say the guy knew what he was doing,  then there is a great possibility that the machine is set & tuned to perfection . Judging by the scope , quality & quantity of the tooling the guy was an intelligent competent user of the machinery.    I advise that you only clean and lube as per normal usage , then spend a couple of months regularly playing on the lathe  , try making some basic lathe test pieces that will not only self teach you about the lathe , they will also tell you just how accurate & tuned the lathe is ..... You'll become good friends .    The gibs , bearings  etc may not need ,  " adjusting /fiddling "  with for donkeys years .      Dave  f Oh  by the way ....  you can stop buying any more lottery tickets ........ you have won the big one & some with that set of gear .


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

Dranreb said:


> If the belt is OK and the bearings are quiet it may be best to run it as is for a while, pulling the spindle isn't as simple as it would seem, there is a tricky to remove/re-fit Woodruff key in the bull gear and sometimes doubled up grub screws in the step pulley, the Zamak parts can damage easily.
> 
> Then you have to reset the pre-load which is simple to do in theory but sometimes it takes a bit of fiddling to get things the same as they were.
> 
> Bernard


Bernard,

Very true, I read up and watched some videos and it does look a bit tricky. Not to mention I have no documentation yet on any torque specs or adjustment procedures. I will leave her as is, just lube her up and give her a work out. Maybe I'll be able to learn something. I have to find some fun plans for things to make. Was looking at a hammer with replaceable impact surfaces,  brass and/or plastic. Thanks 

Casey


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

Round in circles said:


> Casey ,   Whatever you do don't start pulling the lathe apart .  Ever heard of , "A little knowledge is dangerous  " occasionally . Lathes are like that.   If as you say the guy knew what he was doing,  then there is a great possibility that the machine is set & tuned to perfection . Judging by the scope , quality & quantity of the tooling the guy was an intelligent competent user of the machinery.    I advise that you only clean and lube as per normal usage , then spend a couple of months regularly playing on the lathe  , try making some basic lathe test pieces that will not only self teach you about the lathe , they will also tell you just how accurate & tuned the lathe is ..... You'll become good friends .    The gibs , bearings  etc may not need ,  " adjusting /fiddling "  with for donkeys years .      Dave  f Oh  by the way ....  you can stop buying any more lottery tickets ........ you have won the big one & some with that set of gear .


Dave,

I have heard that phrase a few times before, and you're right. It is in great working order, and I'll leave her be. She's cutting nice and doesn't make any weird noises. With 90% of the tooling being hand made and the shape of this lathe, the previous owner knew exactly what he was doing. I have to find some projects to make. Thanks to you and Bernard for talking me out of pulling her apart.

Casey


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 3, 2015)

And yes indeed, won the big one!!!


----------



## Round in circles (Jan 4, 2015)

There is a lathe uses hand book for the generic Atlas lathes of the era of our lathes , printed in Kalamazoo. 

It covers a general descrition and how to do some things inc a regular lube schemee though there is no schedule for full strip & rebuild;d with torque figures.

 No doubt on-line somewhere there is some sort of general guide in chart form  for the size bolts in cast or whatever metal is involved with whatever thread form is used .


 I don't have access to such a chart just almost 50 years of spanner games on all sorts of machinery you get a feel for thing ...eventually so you don't wreck things  :talktogod:, mine is as ...

Finger tight ,  one finger pull , two finger tight pull . three finger tight pull , four finger tight pull .
 hard pull and a gorilla tight . :lmao:


That tends to correspond with 1/8 , 1/4 , 1/2 ,5/8, 3/4 and 1" bolt shank diameters in mild steel with standard mild steel bolts, not high tensile ones . ... reduce it by half when in soft or cast metal  :roflmao:



 There is a fantastic get to know your lathe book that has some sensible exercises to enable you to make some basic useful tools for your lathe.
 it is ....
" Lathework a complete course " by Harold Hall part of a set called, "Workshop practice series " this is book # 34 ISBN CODE  978-185486-230-3

If you want one but find difficulty in obtaining one "  SPECIALINTERESTMODELBOOKS .CO.UK " is one source ..I got mine off " Amazon UK.2 for less than $ 20 USD.

It's written in the quaint English of the 1930's/ 1940's  by " an old , real hands on engineer ) , he was also editor of  Model Engineers Workshop but it  is as relevant today as it was when first written .


----------



## n3me51s (Jan 4, 2015)

Round in circles said:


> There is a lathe uses hand book for the generic Atlas lathes of the era of our lathes , printed in Kalamazoo.
> 
> It covers a general descrition and how to do some things inc a regular lube schemee though there is no schedule for full strip & rebuild;d with torque figures.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave! 

I went ahead and ordered the book, 7.99 plus 3.99  shipping and had an amazon 10 dollar credit so I paid just under 2 dollars for the book! Looking forward to reading it cover to cover! Thanks for the advise!

Casey


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 5, 2015)

Sweet find!! And what a plethora of tooling. Keep all that mill tooling, for when you get a mill ... and you will, LOL.:whistle:


----------



## Jamiethesquid (Jan 7, 2015)

I really have to start haunting the estate sales and auctions, that is a very, very nice find.


----------

